
Do you know any community of enthusiastic people, visibly driven by their ideas? - synergyseeker
I got to discuss this with a couple of friends that share that kid-like type of enthusiasm when they pop ideas that they really find of great value (even if it&#x27;s not necessarily the case) if implemented. They share that kind of drive in life that makes you leave out no aspect of life (self improvement - be it health, career, etc., helping others, and so on).<p>We all agreed that most of the time it is great to at least be able to talk with people that share similar enthusiasm and vision&#x2F;perspectives. It is always a great boost in terms of motivation and not only. It can also lead to forming teams and pursuing one&#x27;s idea.<p>Therefore, once again, my question is: Do you know any kind of community, with people that radiate such drive&#x2F;positiveness? People that do things with passion and drive, and that are pleased to meet others with the same spirit?<p>PS: Don&#x27;t get me wrong, most of the people have such moments of drive and enthusiasm, just that for most, the frequency of the ups and downs (the sinusoidal of life) is too high, as they react to negative results&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;factors as much easy as they react to positive ones. There are the few others that keep up most of the time.<p>Thanks!
======
gg5ever
The music community. This may not be what you're looking for, your question
leaves the type of idea open. Not the music community of the internet, which
is mediocre at best, but of actual professional and semi-pro players.

Musicians are driven, obsessed with subtlety and novel ideas, and highly
opinionated. This results in intense and vibrant conversation. The community
lacks the BS that plagues tech as it's apparent from a few minutes of playing
whether someone is worth their salt.

Critique is built into the fabric of musical training. All professional
musicians I know take and give constructive criticism in rehearsal and casual
settings.

~~~
jackgolding
Yup a lot of musicians are like this - some just don't have the commercial
acumen to understand what they need to do to be financially successful (which
isn't really easy and is to some extent fashionable.)

When I moved to Melbourne I started attending local indie shows and now over
90% of my friends here are musicians. All it takes to start a conversation is
go up to someone after a gig you enjoyed and ask if you can buy them a beer.

------
jonathan-kosgei
[https://wip.chat](https://wip.chat)

